

Amazon to Offer Kindle Checkout System to Physical Retailers - jjallen
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303743604579351123788256930?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTWhatsNewsCollection&mg=reno64-wsj&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10001424052702303743604579351123788256930.html%3Fmod%3DWSJ_hp_LEFTWhatsNewsCollection&fpid=2,7,121,122,201,401,641,1009

======
stevewilhelm
Are they going to call it Circle?

